# Pensacola billfish July 4th Tourney



## Sir Reel (Jun 14, 2008)

I was looking for several tournements to fish this summer. I have a working mans budget and run out of the East Pass at Destin. Does anyone know what I can expect to spend to participate the the Pensacola tournement?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

what size boat are you working with? depending on available resources to you, one option is to try to fish with another team. there are lots of guys out there who fish monkey boats.


----------



## blanetankersley (Jan 17, 2009)

This may sound dub but wat is a monkey boat?


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

www.pbgfc.comit $1000 at the capt meeting


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *blanetankersley (3/30/2009)*This may sound dub but wat is a monkey boat?


i may be wrong but i think it's just any center console or similar style boat (non-express or convertible) usually 40' or less


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

the thing with tournaments is it might seem somewhat reasonable with a $1000 entry fee but this of course doesnt cover your fuel, food, tackle expenses for the weekend. and THEN you have your calcuttas. if you win the biggest tuna without betting i have no idea what it would pay out. maybe ten grand? someone else can chime in there. it is definately a fun way to blow some money though.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Look into the MBGFC limited billfish tournament. It is a tourney for boats 32' and under. There will also be 2 different swordfish tournaments this year if your boat has the range. One is held at Orange Beach marina and the other is going to be held in Destin. I don't know any additional info on the destin tourney yet but if you're interested let me know and I'll get you some additional info.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (3/30/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *blanetankersley (3/30/2009)*This may sound dub but wat is a monkey boat?
> ...


So, a 26' Albemarle CC is a Monkey Boat, but a 26' Albemarle Express isn't?Prettysure style and layout ofthe boathas nothing to do with it.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

monkey boat tournys are any boat 31and under


----------



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Chris,

This year the mobile limited is going to allow any outboard powered boat regardless of size so now we'll be competing with large jupiters, contenders, yellowfin, etc. In my opinion it defeats the original purpose of a "small boat" tournament. 

Sir reel, I've fished the international several times and we wouldspend about $1K each amongst four anglers. I quit fishing the tournament some time ago as it is extremely difficult for me to compete in my little 27' boat and there is no incentive for small boats aside from a plaque. Good Luck. 

Keith


----------



## Sir Reel (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the information. It looks like Pensacola will work for us.A $1000 entry fee works for us. I would be interested in the Swordfish tourney out of Destin. Please PM me the info if you get it.

Thanks


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *TCAT (3/30/2009)*
> 
> This year the mobile limited is going to allow any outboard powered boat regardless of size so now we'll be competing with large jupiters, contenders, yellowfin, etc. In my opinion it defeats the original purpose of a "small boat" tournament.
> 
> Keith


That does defeat the purpose of the tournament. That was the one tournament I enjoyed fishing in my boat with chances to really compete. I assume this is a done deal and not something they will budge on?


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Jeff is right, "monkey boats" used to be 29 and under (reguardless of style). Newer tourney have adopted a 31 and under rule for "monkey boats". 

IMHO "monkey boats" stand a pretty good chance of cashing in on the meat divsion prizes. (dolphin, wahoo, tuna) Depending on the type of monkey boat of course.


----------

